# Vale Neal Kay



## fcmcg (20/10/13)

Just got the very sad news...
Neal Kay , family man , husband , father , Vic brew member and Worthogs stalwart has passed away suddenly...respect to the family, Worthogs and the brew community...he was one of us ,..
Ferg


----------



## GalBrew (20/10/13)

God. I only saw Neil the other day. Sad news indeed. I didn't know him for very long, but he was a top guy. Thoughts go out to his family and friends.


----------



## MartinOC (20/10/13)

Raise a glass, guys. "Barney" was a top bloke. I got the call a few hours ago.

****!!

Right now, I feel like getting absolutely shitfaced.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (20/10/13)

Thank you for acknowledging Neil. It's been a horrible day waiting for news after we heard he'd had a heart attack this morning.

I haven't placed any mention online yet on our site/FaceBook etc, as I'm not sure Tracey and Bev are ready for me to. It means a lot to us that others will miss him, not just fellow WortHogs.

Sarah


----------



## manticle (20/10/13)

Sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## MartinOC (20/10/13)

worthogs webmaster said:


> Thank you for acknowledging Neil. It's been a horrible day waiting for news after we heard he'd had a heart attack this morning.
> 
> I haven't placed any mention online yet on our site/FaceBook etc, as I'm not sure Tracey and Bev are ready for me to. It means a lot to us that others will miss him, not just fellow WortHogs.
> 
> Sarah


Sarah, I'm sure there are a lot of folks around Melbourne that would want to attend a service & share a few (too many?) beers in Neil's honour when the time comes, as long as it's appropriate.

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (21/10/13)

Yes, I will Martin. We've been trying to contact people as much as possible. I know there will be many who want to say goodbye.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (21/10/13)

We've hastily gotten the newsletter out today and included this information in it to acknowledge Neil. At this stage, funeral arrangements are not yet known, but it's likely to be late in the week or next week. I will keep you updated.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (24/10/13)

Details of Neil's funeral are not yet finalised, but it is most likely to be Thursday (31st) of next week in Eltham.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (25/10/13)

KAY, Neil Robert

KAY. A Service to Celebrate the Life of Mr Neil Kay will be held in the Le Pine Chapel, 848 Main Rd, Eltham on THURSDAY (Oct. 31, 2013) at 2.30 p. m. Private Cremation No flowers by request Donations in memory of Neil may be made to Emergency Services. Envelopes available at the Chapel. The family have requested that if guests choose to, please wear Mambo, Ford or your Brew Club clothing.

Funerals
Published in Herald Sun on 25/10/2013



- See more at: http://tributes.heraldsun.com.au/notice/4302023#sthash.PouMjVXt.dpuf


----------



## fcmcg (25/10/13)

Sarah,
Westgate are unable to provide a representative for the funeral. There are several club members going up to Canberra for the nationals and all of them leave Thursday morning , most notable amongst the group is Michael Bowron who served with Neil on the Vicbrew commitee. Please pass on our sincere condolence to the family.Please raise a glass on our behalf , in Neil's honour , at the wake.
May he rest in peace.
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate brewers


----------



## worthogs webmaster (25/10/13)

Will do, thanks for that.


----------



## MartinOC (30/10/13)

worthogs webmaster said:


> KAY, Neil Robert
> 
> KAY. A Service to Celebrate the Life of Mr Neil Kay will be held in the Le Pine Chapel, 848 Main Rd, Eltham on THURSDAY (Oct. 31, 2013) at 2.30 p. m. Private Cremation No flowers by request Donations in memory of Neil may be made to Emergency Services. Envelopes available at the Chapel. The family have requested that if guests choose to, please wear Mambo, Ford or your Brew Club clothing.
> 
> ...


Bump.

Rock-up in your best Club shirt & celebrate the life of one of the "Bastards". 

Piss-up/Wake etc. will be at AD Ryans - 69 Main St. in Diamond Creek.


----------

